# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  κοτες...οχι για αυγα οσο για γουστο...

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μια γνωστη μας εχει κατι κοτουλες πολυ ομορφες...αυτες που ερωτυτηκα ειναι η "μεταξωτες" !!!που εχουν αυγα και μου ειπε οτι μπορει να μου δωσει και τα κλασικα νανακια...για μεταξωτη ψηθηκα πολυ...ειναι πολυ ομορφες...

ο παππους μ μενει στην εξοχη..εχει κοτες τις κλασικες τις μεγαλες...σε μεγαλο οικοπεδο...εμεις εχουμε ακριβως απο κατω ενα κτηματακι...θα ηθελα μια...αλλα δεν ξερω πολλα πραγματα...

μπορει να την φανε γατες κτλ?ειναι καλυτερα κατω μονο μικρες σε μεγεθος σε ενα περιφραγμενο χωρο ή στον παππου στον ανοιχτο(απο πανω) με τις μεγαλες...που θα μπενουν το βραδυ σε κοτετσι?
μια κοτα θελει σμηνος ή μπορει και μονη της?

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σε σμηνος ειναι καλητερα.στη φυση σε σμηνος ειναι.και ο κοκορα στο κοπαδι απο οτι ξερω της μαζευη και προστατευη το κοπαδι.δηλ.πιο καλα ειναι σε κοπαδι και με κοκορα.αυτο πηστευω απο τα λιγα που ξερω για κοτες.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πρεπει να ειναι του ιδιου ειδους?
σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω ενα χωρο ωστε να μην κυνδινευουν απο αρπακτικα.....για λιγες κοτουλες..."μεταξωτες" και κλασικα νανακια...
ο καθαρισμος του χωρου πως θα ηταν καλυτερο να γινετε?με αχυρο?πριονιδι?καποια αμμο?

σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες...κοκορα δεν νομιζω να εχω...

----------

